# Bum sex



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

Are we aloud to talk about Bum Sex again or will I get banned again?

I am not coming to the forum so much just because too much bickering starts when I talk about "A" sex. :roll:

Oh...Merry Christmas everyone...may it be Bootylicious :lol:


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

V's back with an original post :roll:

We know you love it. Surely there are specialist forums for you rather than keep raising the same tired subject on here ?

Come on! You're more entertaining than this post reflects. Lets have something a little less predictable [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## Private Prozac (Jul 7, 2003)

Oh come on Scotty. I don't know that it's 'tired'. Maybe that's just your opinion as a regular participant! :wink:

Go on V, you have you 5 minutes of fun with your bum sex. It's Christmas after all.


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

I suppose it depends how loudly you talk about it ,I think you might have a few more interested parties now.


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

scoTTy said:


> V's back with an original post :roll:


Agree, come on V you can do better than this [smiley=zzz.gif]


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

kmpowell said:


> scoTTy said:
> 
> 
> > V's back with an original post :roll:
> ...


C'mon Kev, don't get all anal about it.


----------



## Private Prozac (Jul 7, 2003)

Do you practise then V or do you just dream about getting a stool on the end of your tool?


----------



## CHADTT (Jun 20, 2007)

Same Sh1t different day :!:


----------



## Private Prozac (Jul 7, 2003)

CHADTT said:


> Same Sh1t different day :!:


Well you would hope that it's different shit otherwise the recipient has got a serious problem!! :?

And, we're in the 'Flame Room' so you can say 'shit' in here all you like. Look ...

shit, shit, shit shit, shit, shit shit, shit, shit, shit, shit, shit, shit, shit, shit.

It's great isn't it?


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Private Prozac said:


> CHADTT said:
> 
> 
> > Same Sh1t different day :!:
> ...


Nah its shit :wink:


----------



## CHADTT (Jun 20, 2007)

Private Prozac said:


> CHADTT said:
> 
> 
> > Same Sh1t different day :!:
> ...


No Shit!!.

I always been a bit conservative with my fucking swearing, I find it creates the wrong fucking impression.
Dont want people to think I'm a cunt (C U N T) for not swearing though. 

Regarding Bum Sex, I think an exhaust should remain an exhaust (for emissions only).


----------



## qooqiiu (Oct 12, 2007)

I think this thread could well promote male rape therefore needs to be locked. You know, to be consistent.


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

This thread is useless without pics!!!!

:lol:


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

phodge said:


> This thread is useless without pics!!!!
> 
> :lol:


Here you go then - as it's Christmas...










Cheers

rich


----------



## jonah (Aug 17, 2002)

Private Prozac said:


> Do you practise then V or do you just dream about getting a stool on the end of your tool?


  Brilliant


----------



## Private Prozac (Jul 7, 2003)

phodge said:


> This thread is useless without pics!!!!
> 
> :lol:


Pop round then Pen' and we'll see what we can do, (although men aren't best at multi-tasking, I will try and hold the camera steady at the same time!  ).

We'll then post the pics up that you so desire.


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

Private Prozac said:


> phodge said:
> 
> 
> > This thread is useless without pics!!!!
> ...


Do you really think I'm that desperate...???!!


----------



## Private Prozac (Jul 7, 2003)

Well, given that it only took you 2 minutes to respond ...I'd say 'Yes'.


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

Oh well. You're too late now anyway. Hubby's home!!


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

Good to see the old chaps here going anal about bum sex!! :lol:

I will go to the "other" forum now again where if you do not speak about bum sex you are not welcome.... :mrgreen:


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

As advertised on this very forum...










What are we coming to? :lol: :lol: :lol:

Cheers

rich


----------



## taylormade-tt (May 14, 2007)

This thread is Bum-tacular :lol: :roll:


----------



## skiwhiz (Feb 17, 2008)

rustyintegrale said:


> phodge said:
> 
> 
> > This thread is useless without pics!!!!
> ...


calcium strengthens the bone :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Juber (May 20, 2007)

What is this world coming too


----------



## Hilly10 (Feb 4, 2004)

I think V is just an Arsehole :lol: :lol:


----------



## Wild Woods (Feb 25, 2008)

I have found reading this thread a real pain in the arse.


----------



## jamal (Nov 16, 2007)

Private Prozac said:


>


LOL :lol:


----------



## GRANNY (Jun 18, 2002)

Glad to see nothing changes


----------



## stef030 (Aug 3, 2008)

botty bashing is similar in a lot of ways to oral sex

IT,S JUST A MATTER OF TASTE


----------



## CHADTT (Jun 20, 2007)

I once heard someone say that ' Oral Sex can be a bit of a mouth full'.

Or is it a case of suck it and see.


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

Did V ever confirm if he was giving or taking? [smiley=gossip.gif]


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

I always had my suspicions.


----------



## Guest (Dec 29, 2008)

ONE UP THE BUM, NO HARM DONE !


----------



## Jae (May 6, 2002)

Great to see some Old faeces back on the Forum  Boom Boom!

Did you see DIRY was back online yesterday!

Jae


----------



## CamV6 (Oct 26, 2003)

Jae said:


> Great to see some Old faeces back on the Forum  Boom Boom!
> 
> Did you see DIRY was back online yesterday!
> 
> Jae


Bugger me, that's a surprise! :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Major Audi Parts Guru (May 7, 2002)

CamV6 said:


> Jae said:
> 
> 
> > Great to see some Old faeces back on the Forum  Boom Boom!
> ...


Whatever happened to V's original thread from about 5 years ago?????

Did it get deleted?


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

Major Audi Parts Guru said:


> CamV6 said:
> 
> 
> > Jae said:
> ...


It morphed into "Last Post Wins" thread on OT.


----------



## Dont I Recognise You (Oct 10, 2003)

Jae said:


> Great to see some Old faeces back on the Forum  Boom Boom!
> 
> Did you see DIRY was back online yesterday!
> 
> Jae


I'd like to report this post please* :evil:

*I can't believe you waited an entire day to mention that I was back :-*

Good to see that the same topics (and posters) are still going strong though 

V - just how many times _have_ you been banned while I've been gone?


----------



## head_ed (Dec 10, 2002)

Good to see you!


----------



## Dont I Recognise You (Oct 10, 2003)

head_ed said:


> Good to see you!


wahey!
you too!   

you still driving round in that chick magnet? 

apols mods, despite there being an obvious opportunity to link that question back to the original topic, I declined to do so :wink:

makes a change for me to hijack ones of V's threads though :lol:


----------



## head_ed (Dec 10, 2002)

Dont I Recognise You said:


> you still driving round in that chick magnet?


She's still going strong, coming up to 100, 000 miles & 4 years of ownership now 8)


----------



## Hannibal (Dec 1, 2003)

Dont I Recognise You said:


> makes a change for me to hijack ones of V's threads though :lol:


Have we gone a little off topic here??!

Fortunately I didn't subject myself to the whole thread and started at page 3....ironically no dodgy stuff on P3!

H


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

Dont I Recognise You said:


> Jae said:
> 
> 
> > Great to see some Old faeces back on the Forum  Boom Boom!
> ...


I do not come here very often to avoid heated situations revolving around my fetishes!! :lol:

Did I ever mention my "other" fetish? :roll: :mrgreen:

...hmm perhaps I should start a new thread then.


----------

